# r 40s



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Tony,
The last time I installed 6" cans in a house they were to match some existing.
I prefer 5" or 4" in a house. Commercial maybe 6" are better just because the space is larger.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I believe a 6 inch is about half price of a 5 inch and alot cheaper than a 4 inch.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

captkirk said:


> Is there any benifit to using 6 inch cut ins anymore...? I could have sworn the r40 put out more lumens per watt but I don't see that as correct.


Is this still 1985?:laughing:

6" black step baffle with 100 watt R40s?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I only use a br 30 with 6". Anything else looks silly.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Contrast of the mix sometimes looks good. Ie: In a kitchen, the 6", with the 4" accenting different areas. Maybe 5" now instead of 6" 

Also the R-40 seemed to fill the space in the trim, better than a R-30, in a 6"


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

dronai said:


> Contrast of the mix sometimes looks good. Ie: In a kitchen, the 6", with the 4" accenting different areas. Maybe 5" now instead of 6"
> 
> Also the R-40 seemed to fill the space in the trim, better than a R-30, in a 6"


On many 6" trims, br 40 is oversized and wrong, then they wonder why the thermistor is opening and closing


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> On many 6" trims, br 40 is oversized and wrong, then they wonder why the thermistor is opening and closing


 
I see the thermoprotection strobing, when someone puts in a 100W A-19

R-40's seem to burn hot on the illuminating side only, also you can lower the wattage. 

I used to have people complaining that they didn't like seeing up inside the baffle (R-30) on the cheaper Nora/Halo cans. The more expensive cans, that have the socket snap right into the trim solves the problem.


----------

